# URGENT HELP - Tortoise fell from height - Broke Shell



## Haroon Khan (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello All,
My Mediterranean tortoise fell out from my 3rd floor apartment and broke his shell. Luckily he survived the fall and is moving all his limbs, eating well and acting normal. However, he still has fluids draining from his shell breaks. I tried to find a vet all around my city, but there is no professional vet available here for reptiles. What have I learned so far is:
1. I have to keep his wounds clean and let it drain and dry off before attempting to fix it with dental cement or epoxy.
2. I have got clorhexadine available and cleaned outer parts of shell, and I keep him covered in layer of vaseline gauze and rap him in normal gauze to avoid any infection.
3. I'm feeding him a little salad leaves to keep him hydrated as I can't put him in water, with his shell break. I was thinking to try cucumber as well to keep him hydrated, I tried to make him drink, but he refused.
4. I give him Clacium powder + D3 sprinkled on his food.
5. I am trying to find some antibiotics but unfortunately didn't find any so far. Started with augmentin powder (amoxcilin) but I later found out that amoxcilin has no effect on him unless he takes amaikin (aminoglycosides) along with it. So I am trying to find Baytril / Avitryl instead to give him orally as he is eating well.

My questions:
1. Anyone has any experience with such a situation? How long does it take for the fluids to stop draining from his shell breaks?
2. Are antibiotics extremely necessary? or he will survive without them?
3. Is there a better way to keep him hydrated?
4. What is a good diet in this situation that will give him faster healing?
5. What medication (humen) can help him heal and speed up recovery?

I'd appreciate all help anyone can offer, please don't make any remarks that don't give hope. Two vets i consulted so far simply told me its hopeless, But I see my tortoise much stronger than that, he has strong will to survive, he moves for his food, eats well and is very very calm and I simply adore the way he looks at me after going through all this pain.

Age: apprx. 5 to 8 years
Weight: 1KG +/-
Length: 8 inches
Width: 5 inches
Diet: Mix vegetables, weeds, zoomed tortoise food, clacium + D3 supplement
Sunlight: Plenty of it.
Living area: 3.5ft x 6ft enclosure, with bottom part having plants and dirt, upper portion has housing area and eating area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear of ur tort's fall. You seem to be doing all the right things and trying to make the best of the current situation. I don't have any direct experience with this, but you will probably want the temps increased, provide a nice protected area.

When did this happen?

Best of luck. I'm sure others will chime in with assistance n guidance.


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 15, 2016)

It happened yesterday afternoon, i read the article on another thread about putting the shell together with cable ties.. it seems pretty good and makes it possible to open the wound if needed...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, antibiotics are necessary. Turtles and tortoises can usually recover from cracked and broken shells, but what kills them is the infection that sets in.

If it were my tortoise, I wouldn't close it up. You run the risk of closing in the germs that will cause infection. Just keep it clean and don't allow flies to lay eggs there.

Baytril is normally used for respiratory infections. I don't know if it's also called for as an infection preventative antibiotic.


----------



## wellington (Dec 15, 2016)

Sorry this happened. Water melon, cucumber, aloe, head and romaine lettuces are high in water content. Do not keep him on his normal substrate, use white paper towels to help keep dirt out. I too would raise the temp to 85. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 15, 2016)

Agree with all. Looking closely at the wound and tort, i think you need to give him a good warm soak, get rid of all the gook and debris that is stuck there, put some antibiotic on it, and move to a nice clean warm location. Wound still looks dirty and u don't want it getting infected.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2016)

For hydration, you can also spritz water over the food.


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 15, 2016)

Terribly sorry to know what happened to your tort @Haroon Khan , and I wishes for him to get well soon.

And welcome to the forum to both of you.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## GingerLove (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm so sorry this happened. It sounds like you are doing great considering the circumstances. I'm so glad your tortoise survived the fall and I hope you are able to keep the wound clean. Prayers to both of you!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 15, 2016)

Keep him well hydrated and make sure he has somewhere very dark and secure to hide and sleep so he can get over the shock.
As has been said, infection is the big worry.
Tortoises are incredibly resilient and, providing there are no serious internal issues and you keep the wounds clean, he should have a good chance.


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks all, very reassuring indeed! I got hold of baytril, its on the way, will reach saturday morning,

Pictures are immediately after the fall, i cleaned him up and keeping him in gauze, giving him a a clean up every 24hrs with clorhexadine, 

Good advice on hydrating stuff, i'm soaking his vegies good in water and will start cucumbers tomorrow, his cracks look much better now, and the gaps are very minimal now, he is eating well and moving... he has a nice place where he keeps himself in dark and quite.. here is the pick of his place, this pic is old when i built his home, it has plants now and uv light, plus windows give him sun light and fresh air... 

I just hope he survives couple more days till i give him his antibiotics, things will be more in control after that I believe..

And i really appreciate all advice and nice words...


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 15, 2016)

I agree with all that has been said here. I would try to get some silver sulfadiazine (Silvadene Ointment) which is excellent especially for reptile wounds and infections. If not you can use Neosporin cream, the one without the pain killer. Maybe you could get the cream down into the cracks by using a syringe, or just gently press it in with your clean fingers. Maybe that is what I would do if the vets told me it was hopeless. I don't believe that.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 15, 2016)

I agree with Tammy.
But I would put him on clean towels, rather than substrate, for a bit as Wellington suggested.
Keep dirt out of the wounds.


----------



## GingerLove (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes, maybe you could lay a few towels over the dirt or something so you don't have to get rid of all the dirt? But I'm afraid it might mess up his healing process if he gets messy or something. Thank you for keeping us updated! By the way, that enclosure is really beautiful and the house is ADORABLE.


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 16, 2016)

For the most part he is not on the dirt, today he is climbing up and down to his house and back, generally very active and eating well. 

The silver sulfadane is I believe for outer injuries and will do more harm if it gets into his organs inside. The shell breaks are deep and i can see his organs inside, so i keep them covered in gauze and would inject him with baytril antibiotics starting tomorrow to avoid any infections.

How can i give him water ? If I seriously don't want to soak him in water, any water inside his wounds will be disaster, can i use those baby nasal and ear droppers? But how will i make him open his mouth? I will not try that today or tomorrow, but sooner he will need to get into water to wee and drink..

Thanks for all advice, I really appreciate all your comments...


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 16, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> Thanks all, very reassuring indeed! I got hold of baytril, its on the way, will reach saturday morning,
> 
> Pictures are immediately after the fall, i cleaned him up and keeping him in gauze, giving him a a clean up every 24hrs with clorhexadine,
> 
> ...


How's your tort today? Hope he's better.

By the way, that's a lovey enclosure. Hope your tort recovers soon and enjoys it.

Please keep us updated, and good luck!


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 16, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> How's your tort today? Hope he's better.
> 
> By the way, that's a lovey enclosure. Hope your tort recovers soon and enjoys it.
> 
> Please keep us updated, and good luck!



He was very active today, ate well, and climbed up and down his house couple of times... Thank you very much from r your message and all advice..


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 16, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> He was very active today, ate well, and climbed up and down his house couple of times... Thank you very much from r your message and all advice..


Wow! This is great news and a good step ahead.

Keep up the good work, and let us know what happens. 

Wishing you and of course, your cute tort the best of luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 16, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> For the most part he is not on the dirt, today he is climbing up and down to his house and back, generally very active and eating well.
> 
> The silver sulfadane is I believe for outer injuries and will do more harm if it gets into his organs inside. The shell breaks are deep and i can see his organs inside, so i keep them covered in gauze and would inject him with baytril antibiotics starting tomorrow to avoid any infections.
> 
> ...



Just have a water dish available that he can easily reach into with his head, and you can also spritz water over his food.


----------



## stevenf625 (Dec 16, 2016)

Is there any kind of diet change that should implemented when shell damage like this occurs?
Is this a case were a higher protien diet would be appropriate? e.g. mazuri? gelatin?


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 16, 2016)

Higher protein will stress his already weak state! More fluids and minerals are far better! Tortoise are not made to digest high protein diets..


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 16, 2016)

Most detailed and accurate info I can find on shell repair

http://www.awrc.org.au/uploads/5/8/6/6/5866843/simpson.pdf


----------



## Diamond (Dec 16, 2016)

So sorry to hear this. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 17, 2016)

Diamond said:


> So sorry to hear this. Hope all goes well. Keep us posted.



Thanks, he is doing good so far! His antibiotics will arrive today! His shell is getting back together on its own, just keeping him clean with
clorhexadine and keeping him hydrated and his wounds dry at all times, the article i posted above is very detailed and helped alot!


----------



## Gillian M (Dec 17, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> Thanks, he is doing good so far! His antibiotics will arrive today! His shell is getting back together on its own, just keeping him clean with
> clorhexadine and keeping him hydrated and his wounds dry at all times, the article i posted above is very detailed and helped alot!




Hi @Haroon Khan . I gather your tort is doing much better.

Please keep us updated.

Good luck!


----------



## Pearly (Dec 17, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> Most detailed and accurate info I can find on shell repair
> 
> http://www.awrc.org.au/uploads/5/8/6/6/5866843/simpson.pdf


 great info! Thanks for sharing. 
@Yvonne G do you think it should be be saved/included in health section?


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 17, 2016)

@Gillian Moore, yea he is doing great and surprisingly very very strong! I gave him his first shot of Baytril .05ml diluted in .05ml of saline, as i read in the medical article i posted above that these shots are extremely painful and has to be diluted in saline or sterilized water for medical use (not sterilized by boiling, pharmacies sell sterilized water or saline for injecting inside body) Also i started dose of flagyl orally as the medical research also shows that Baytril alone does not cover full spectrum of Bacteria and so must accompany with some form of metronidazole (or in simple words with flagyl). So, Enrofloxacin + Metronidazole actually cover the full spectrum and must be given at 48hrs intervals 5 shots each at the advised dose in the article. One more thing I found out is that the strength of the medication should be calculated very accurately as both the medicines are quite dangerous if over dosed. . Same goes for flagyl. I will give his 5 shots in 10 days before attempting any shell repair. Most important part is that his wounds must be externally cleaned with Clorhexadine every 24hrs and kept covered but well aired so they the fluids dry off and healing process can kick in and keeping bacteria growth to minimal. He is eating well and passing urine and urates normally and I am following all your advice on soaking his food in water and giving him water rich vegies like lettuce and cucumber.. important note: don't put water in his access if his injuries are reaching down to his lower shell and water can seep in the wounds, i trued putting a very shallow dish, but he went all in for a splash and all his gauze got wet, so i am hydrating him with vegies only till his wounds are closed and dry and water can't seep in....


----------



## Kenno (Dec 19, 2016)

Saline may be preferable to sterilized water for injections, unless you use sterilized and microfiltered water, which is available. Sterilized water can contain the cell walls of some dead bacteria. Even dead bacteria can be toxic. Filtered injectable saline or water solves this problem. All of my experience comes from treating humans.


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 19, 2016)

Kenno said:


> Saline may be preferable to sterilized water for injections, unless you use sterilized and microfiltered water, which is available. Sterilized water can contain the cell walls of some dead bacteria. Even dead bacteria can be toxic. Filtered injectable saline or water solves this problem. All of my experience comes from treating humans.



Correct, that is why i opted for saline available for use in humen IV and IM dosage.. that is much safer..


----------



## Haroon Khan (Dec 28, 2016)

Update! My tortoise is doing good so far, jumping up and down, eating well and pooping in his food as usual, passing urates regularly and driving me crazy with new hide out inventions! I completed his baytril+flagyl doses and keep him cleaned with clorhexadine and covered in gauze. I haven't attempted any solution to close the cracks, but all the cracks are falling hard together on their own, no insides are visible now and all cracks have dried up, i am keeping him away from water and hydrating him only with vegetables and splash of water... after all his cracks are sealed and dried i will start putting him in water... thanks again to all of you for your response and support...


----------



## JoesMum (Dec 28, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> Update! My tortoise is doing good so far, jumping up and down, eating well and pooping in his food as usual, passing urates regularly and driving me crazy with new hide out inventions! I completed his baytril+flagyl doses and keep him cleaned with clorhexadine and covered in gauze. I haven't attempted any solution to close the cracks, but all the cracks are falling hard together on their own, no insides are visible now and all cracks have dried up, i am keeping him away from water and hydrating him only with vegetables and splash of water... after all his cracks are sealed and dried i will start putting him in water... thanks again to all of you for your response and support...


That is such good news. Well done


----------



## TammyJ (Dec 28, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> Update! My tortoise is doing good so far, jumping up and down, eating well and pooping in his food as usual, passing urates regularly and driving me crazy with new hide out inventions! I completed his baytril+flagyl doses and keep him cleaned with clorhexadine and covered in gauze. I haven't attempted any solution to close the cracks, but all the cracks are falling hard together on their own, no insides are visible now and all cracks have dried up, i am keeping him away from water and hydrating him only with vegetables and splash of water... after all his cracks are sealed and dried i will start putting him in water... thanks again to all of you for your response and support...


AWESOME.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 28, 2016)

Glad to hear this.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 31, 2016)

Haroon Khan said:


> Update! My tortoise is doing good so far, jumping up and down, eating well and pooping in his food as usual, passing urates regularly and driving me crazy with new hide out inventions! I completed his baytril+flagyl doses and keep him cleaned with clorhexadine and covered in gauze. I haven't attempted any solution to close the cracks, but all the cracks are falling hard together on their own, no insides are visible now and all cracks have dried up, i am keeping him away from water and hydrating him only with vegetables and splash of water... after all his cracks are sealed and dried i will start putting him in water... thanks again to all of you for your response and support...


Brilliant! 
Happy 2017 to you both!


----------

